
Against Big Philanthropy - eevilspock
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/06/against-philanthropy/563834/?single_page=true
======
Eridrus
I am not sold either way on the concept of "big philanthropy", but I
definitely agree that we should get rid of the charity tax deduction. A big
chunk of these funds is money that should have been paid in taxes, rather than
directed how the wealthy see fit.

------
eevilspock
A relevant HN comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15024018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15024018)

